# 1st Appointment - Fertility Clinic



## CrazyButterfly1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I am so confused with all the information available. I have been referred by my GP to the fertility clinic due to male factor issues and the first appointment is this Friday.

Please can someone give me an idea of what to expect and what questions I should be asking? Or please direct me to the relevant part of the forum where such questions may already be listed

Many thanks in advance

xx


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi, 

It varies widely. If you have male factor, then you'll be given an idea of your options moving forward.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

The local private clinics around us run open evenings, although we were going to have NHS treatment, we went here purely to find out some more information,  it was SO useful I would really recommend it.

They went through the tests they undertake, and then based on the results what the treatment would be. For example they said if the reason is male infertility, and there was low sperm, they would go for ICSI, and then they described the full process of ICSI. Then they were saying if its unexplained infertility then there would be IVF or IUI as an option.. etc.

I found that when I then went to my NHS appointment, they didn't actually explain the process for anything, so I was really happy that I'd been to the open evening to learn the process.

Our first appointment was pretty much filling in forms (about 20!!), and explaining our history to the consultant. We also both had swabs, blood tests and I had an internal scan as well.

Does that help?  xx


----------

